# Classic sous Tiger



## tous-les-ex (27 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Je suis en train d'essayer d'installer, classic sur un ibook g4 incompatible avec Mac os 9, et je trouve sur ce sujet tout et n'importe quoi.

J'ai essayé ( et bien paramétré ) Sheepshaver, mais il marche mal, il mouline.

Certains disent qu'il faut installer un dossier systeme de mac os 9 à la racine du disque dur, j'ai essayé à partir d'un cd, mais ça ne marche pas, est ce qu'il faut utiliser une image piochée dans un cd restauration de logiciels Mac os 9 ?

Ou est ce qu'un malin a réussi à supprimer la commande qui bloque le boot sur un cd Mac os 9 d'Ibook g4 1.33 ?

On parle aussi de case à cocher lors de l'installation de Tiger, mais je ne trouve rien, et j'ai l'impression qu'il y a dans ce style de discussion beaucoup de fantasmes de personnes qui ne l'ont jamais fait, ce serait bien de mettre un point final en proposant la solution efficace une fois pour toutes, je continue de chercher, et si je la trouve, je la poste ici.

Merci.
Cordialement
jb

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------

Je me demandais aussi si je ne pouvais pas installer Mac os 9 en mode Target, sur une partition 2, à partir de ma palourde......je n'y crois pas trop.


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Mars 2013)

Classic se trouve normalement sur le second CD système vendu avec Tiger ou sur le CD /DVD universel si version boite ( je ne sais plus trop)

classic s'installe dans un dossier systeme de mac osx  il est alors emuler sous Tiger


----------



## tous-les-ex (27 Mars 2013)

Merci pour le renseignement, j'ai bien entendu parler de ce 2° cd, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé quelqu'un qui l'ait fait, je possède les cd originaux ibook g4, et je n'y trouve rien, je possède aussi des cd boite noire originaux de Tiger et Panther, et il n'y a rien non plus, j'yperds mon latin !!!!


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Mars 2013)

le truc c'est que le systeme il faut l'installer lors de l'installation du systeme c'est là que l'on à le choix d'en faire l'installation il me semble


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2013)

@*tous-les-ex* - _Adiú lou Landès!_ (parole de _Gascon_, originaire de la _Haute-Lande_)

J'ai toujours mon _iBook G4 Blanc_ sur lequel Tiger 10.4.11 est installé, supportant Mac OS 9.2.2 dans l'Environnement Classic. Opérationnel comme au 1er jour. «Tiger» : la plus longue carrière d'un OS dans l'ère du «Système-X» d'Apple. Je viens de re-contempler '_with awe_' (admiration teintée de crainte respectueuse) l'arborescence de l'architecture de cet OS remarquable. 

Je possède les 7 CD spécifiques (gris) de «Tiger» (Version 10.3 / Apple 2003) : 3 CD dits «_Install Disc_» (1 à 3), 3 CD dits «_Software Restore_» (1 à 3) et 1 CD «_Airport Extreme_». Je possède également le DVD Universel (noir) «Mac OS X Tiger - Includes Xcode 2 - Install DVD» (Version 10.4.6 / Apple 2005).

«L'Environnemment-Classic» dans «Mac OS X Tiger» me fait penser à la '_Divinité_' selon les termes de l'écrivain _Gustave Flaubert_ : «Présente partout, et visible nulle part». Une situation que cette '_Ressource-Système_' partage avec l'«Émulateur-Rosetta» nativement embarqué avec l'OS postérieur «Mac OS X Léopard» (10.5), optionnellement embarqué avec l'OS ultérieur «Mac OS X Snow Léopard» (10.6), mais, faut-il le dire? déjà embarqué dans les ressources de «Mac OS X Tiger» / Version *Intel* ne supportant plus l'«Environnement-Classic» spécifique de «Mac OS X Tiger / Version PPC. Je suppose donc acquis que ton _iBook G4-PPC_ supporte «Tiger PPC», et donc l'Environnement-Classic, et pas «Tiger Intel embarquant «Rosetta» en lieu et place de «Classic».

Cela fait exactement 10 ans que j'ai procédé à l'installation de mon _iBook G4-PPC_ : «Tiger-PPC», «Environnement-Classic» et «Mac OS 9.2.2». C'est dire que je ne me rappelle pas le «_Comment du Pourquoi_» et que j'aurais du mal à retracer une piste aussi éventée - sauf que tout y marche à merveille. Néanmoins, sur mon _MacBook Pro Intel_ qui fait tourner «Mountain Lion 10.8.3», j'ai demandé à 'Pacifist' de charger et de révéler l'arborescence des paquets d'installation de «Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.3» en chargeant successivement les 3 CD «_Install Disc_». J'ai scruté 'à la loupe', si je puis dire, les dossiers-système d'installation avec leur contenu, item à item. 

La conclusion qui me semble émerger (je suis seul responsable de cette affirmation et j'en supporte l'incertitude), c'est que l'«Environnement-Classic» n'et pas une *installation optionnelle* (comme «Rosetta» a pu le devenir sous «Snow Léopard»), mais une *ressource structurelle* (comme la même «Rosetta» a pu l'être sous «Léopard»). Nulle part, pour faire un contre-test, lorsque j'ai demandé à 'Pacifist' de charger et de révéler les contenus des CD «_Software Restore_», il ne se trouve de ressource qui permettrait, en se ravisant, d'installer optionnellement un «Environnement-Classic» qu'on aurait omis de choisir à l'installation de «Tiger» (à la différence de «Rosetta» pour ce qui est de «Snow Léopard», où le DVD d'installation offre clairement, dans les «Optional Installs» la possibilité d'installer [en fait : d'activer - mais c'est «_une autre histoire_»] rétro-activement l'_Émulateur_, en cas d'omission à la 1ère installation). Il me paraît donc (la faute sur moi si je me trompe) que l'«Environnement-Classic» est embarqué *par défaut* dans l'installation de «Tiger».

Voici une capture d'écran dans laquelle 'Pacifist' recense les ressources de l'«Environnement-Classic»*à ma demande :





La colonne de droite liste les ressources. La fenêtre principale révèle plus spécifiquement l'emplacement de l'une d'elles : '_Classic Startup.app_'.

Une façon simple et dirimante de vérifier ou d'invalider cette hypothèse, est d'aller, sur ton _iBook G4_, au menu &#63743; de «Tiger»/_Préférences Système/Système_, afin de vérifier si, immédiatement après la 1ère icône à gauche ('_Accès Universel_'), tu vois l'icône '_Classic_' (montrant un 9 sur le fond gris rectanguaire de l'icône '_Finder_' classique). Si l'icône de '_Classic_' n'est pas là, je me suis *trompé* ; si l'icône de '_Classic_' est là, l'hypothèse que l'«Environnement-Classic» fait partie des '_Ressources-Système_' native de «Tiger» est *confirmée*. 

Si c'était le cas, en cochant la case : «_Afficher l'état de Classic dans la barre de menus_», tu aurais déjà un indicateur permanent dans les menus du 'Finder' de l'état 'démarré' ou 'non-démarré' de «Classic», ainsi qu'un chemin d'accès direct à la fenêtre des '_Préférences-Classic_', laquelle t'offre une série d'options à ta guise.

Dans le menu : '_Démarrer/Arrêter_', sous la rubrique : '_Choisissez un dossier système pour Classic_', tu peux voir une fenêtre de tâches dans laquelle s'affiche, ou ne s'affiche pas, un *Dossier-Système démarrable de Mac OS 9*. 

Sur ce point crucial à présent : comment, si l'«Environnement-Classic» est disponible et prêt à démarrer, s'arranger pour avoir un *Dossier-Système démarrable de Mac OS 9* - c'est là, encore, que j'ai bien du mal à flairer rétrospectivement les traces éventées de mon installation déjà lointaine.

Comme je possède le le CD Universel d'installation de «Mac OS 9.2.1» (Blanc avec un 9 / Apple 2001), je l'ai inséré dans le mange-disque de mon _iBook G4 Blanc_ (sur lequel «Tiger 10.4.11» est installé avec un Dossier-Système démarrable «MAC OS 9.2.2»). J'ai simulé une installation sur l'_iBook_ (sachant que «Classic» supporte le choix entre un nombre indéfini de Dossiers-Système démarrables de «Mac OS 9»). L'installation, comme je m'y attendais, m'a été refusée avec une fenêtre d'erreur rédhibitoire. Cela me porte à penser que je n'ai pas importé sur mon _iBook_ naguère un Dossier-Système démarrable de «Mac OS 9» par *installation* à partir d'un CD d'installation ; mais par *copie*, purement et simplement, du Dossier-Système de «Mac OS 9.2.2» tel qu'il était installé sur mon '_iBook (Palourde)-G3_'.

Il s'agirait donc, tout bonnement, de récupérer *exhaustivement* (par copie), dans un *dossier-holistique* résidant sur une clé USB, ou un DDE, l'ensemble des *Dossiers-Système* d'un «OS 9» fonctionnel installé sur la génération antérieure des Macs. Récupérer du même coup les 'Applications' optionnelles que l'usager avait pu installer, ainsi que les documents qu'elles avaient créés, sans compter les Préférences attenantes, tout cela est susceptible d'être embarqué dans le *Méta-Dossier Système* : «Mac OS 9» qui servira de «*Dossier-Système Démarrable*» à l'«Environnement-Classic» (par copie, encore, sur le Disque Dur interne). [Édit : si tu possèdes le CD Universel 9.2.1, il n'est pas impossible que tu puisses *copier* les dossiers révélés par double-clic sur l'image-disque : 'System Folder', 'Utilities', 'Adobe Software' 'Software installers' 'CD Extras' dans un 'Méta-Dossier' sur le Disque Dur Interne de ton _iBook G4_ afin de l'utiliser comme 'Dossier-Système Démarrable'].

Si la case : '_Démarrer Classic à l'ouverture de session_' n'est pas cochée, comme choix par défaut, le moindre double-clic sur une '_Application Classique_', ou le fait de presser, dans la fenêtre de '_Préférence_' de «Classic», le bouton : '_Démarrer_', suffit à lancer la tâche de détection par l'«Environnement-Classic» d'un Dossier-Système Démarrable de «Mac OS 9». Je ne me souviens plus s'il y a demande de sélection d'un chemin vers l'emplacement du dossier, ou si la détection d'un Dossier démarrable est automatique (ce que je crois), dans tous les cas, si le Dossier «Mac OS 9» est démarrable, l'«Environnement Classic» va se lancer, en créant à partir de ce 'Dossier-Système' une *couche d'émulation* qui va supporter les '_Applications Classic_' (toutes celles qui tournaient sous un authentique «Système 9» ne sont néanmoins pas exhaustivement supportées). 

En cas de Dossiers-Démarrables multiples, l'un d'entre doit être sélectionné dans la fenêtre de '_Préférences_' comme le choix par défaut. L'emplacement du Dossier-Démarrable est *quelconque* : sur mon _iBook G4_, il réside sur une partition du Disque Dur Interne, indépendante de la PartitionSystème OS X et dédiée à OS Classic.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2013)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> J'ai essayé ( et bien paramétré ) Sheepshaver, mais il marche mal, il mouline.



Tu as essayé avec quel système ? Sur mon PowerMac G4 2x1,42 Ghz, 10.5 server (avec le même dossier système), SheepShaver (Mac OS 8.6) est (largement) plus rapide que sur mon MacBook Pro C2D 2,2 Ghz, 10.6 ? 



tous-les-ex a dit:


> Certains disent qu'il faut installer un dossier systeme de mac os 9 à la racine du disque dur, j'ai essayé à partir d'un cd, mais ça ne marche pas, est ce qu'il faut utiliser une image piochée dans un cd restauration de logiciels Mac os 9 ?



Pas "Mac OS 9", Mac OS 9 ne peut pas faire un système "Classic", il faut un 9.1 ou un 9.2.x (9.2.2 recommandé). Cela dit, même avec un 9.1/2, il ne suffit pas de le déposer à la racine du disque, il faut ensuite aller dans les préférences système de Tiger, rubrique "Classic"", et désigner le dit dossier système comme étant celui à utiliser pour "Classic" !

Cela dit, Classic et SheepShaver sont complémentaires (moi, SS, je l'utilise avec un 8.6), certaines applications ne tournant pas avec l'un tournant avec l'autre, et vice versa pour d'autres. Exemple : Omnis 7v3 ne tourne pas sous Classic mais tourne sous SheepShaver, MS Office (98 ou 2001) ne tourne pas sous SheepShaver, mais tourne sous Classic.


----------



## claude72 (28 Mars 2013)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> ... j'ai essayé à partir d'un cd, mais ça ne marche pas...


Normal : l'OS qui est sur les CD est spécifique aux CD et ne peut focntionner QUE sur un CD...

(c'est fait exprès, pour éviter de copier facilement un OS depuis un CD !!!)





> ... j'ai bien entendu parler de ce 2° cd, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé  quelqu'un qui l'ait fait...


Le G4 FW800 que j'utilise pour écrire ce post a un "Classic" que j'ai trouvé sur son DVD d'installation, et que j'ai installé manuellement. Donc, je l'ai fait.

Ceci dit, effectivement il est bien caché...

D'abord il faut afficher les fichiers invisibles :



> Ouvrez le terminal qui se trouve sous Applications / Utilitaires et tapez la commande suivante :
> defaults write com.apple.Finder AppleShowAllFiles true
> puis redémarrez le finder.
> 
> ...


Et là j'ai trouvé dans mon DVD "PowerMac G4 Software" un répertoire ".images" contenant des fichiers .dmg, dont un "OS9General.dmg"...

... j'ai copié ce .dmg sur mon disque-dur principal, je l'ai fait monter, et dedans j'ai trouvé (entre autres) l'OS 9, que je n'ai eu plus qu'à copier sur le disque-dur assigné à Classic. Ensuite, dans les préférences "Classic" de Tiger j'ai déclaré ce dossier système comme étant celui à utiliser pour Classic, puis Tiger a mit à jour je-ne-sais-pas-trop-quoi, et Classic fonctionne !


----------



## tous-les-ex (31 Mars 2013)

Concernant l'Ibook de ma cliente sous Tiger.Le tort que j'avais était de vouloir installer le cd 2 sur une installation de Tiger faite avec le cd noir universel, et ça, ça ne marche pas.
J'ai donc tout réinstaller avec cd 1 D'origine, puis cd 2, et là, ça a marché, et Classic fonctionne pour faire tourner les anciens softs.

Pour ce qui est de la case à cocher lors de l'installation de Tiger, cette fenêtre n'est visible que sur les macs compatibles avec os 9, si non, elle n'apparait pas et on la cherche en vain.

Concernant mon Ibook G4 personnel qui lui est sous léopard :
le cd 2 d'installation de Tiger m'installe très bien classic, installation réussie, mais si on veut utiliser une ancienne application, ça ne marche pas !!!!
Il reste donc Sheep Shaver, que j'ai installé et qui marche, mais dont la stabilité est un peu alléatoire.

Voila, j'espère avoir fait progresser un peu les choses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> Concernant mon Ibook G4 personnel qui lui est sous léopard :
> le cd 2 d'installation de Tiger m'installe très bien classic, installation réussie, mais si on veut utiliser une ancienne application, ça ne marche pas !!!!



Ben oui, Leopard ne gère plus l'environnement "Classic", c'est pour ça que nous sommes nombreux à conserver une machine sous Tiger (moi, j'en ai même une qui (peut) démarre(r) encore sous 9.2.2  En plus de Tiger)


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, Leopard ne gère plus l'environnement "Classic", c'est pour ça que nous sommes nombreux à conserver une machine sous Tiger (moi, j'en ai même une qui (peut) démarre(r) encore sous 9.2.2  En plus de Tiger)



Une seule ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Une seule ?



C'est vrai que je pourrais aussi mettre 9.2.2 sur le Palourde, mais je préfère le laisser sous 9.0.4 !


----------



## tous-les-ex (14 Avril 2013)

J'ai installé un Powerbook G4 Titanium avec Tiger sur un disque dur formaté, puis classic ( au formatage, la fameuse case à cocher pour installer les ustensiles Mac os 9 apparait avec la case à cocher ), puis, j'ai installé classic.
Le problème était de faire marcher le logiciel de musique Protool ( Mac os 9 ) dans l'environnement classic.
Ce logiciel n'a pas voulu fonctionner sous classic, et de plus le disque dur Firewire Lacie sous Mac os 9 ne montait pas sur le bureau.
En fait, ce Powerbook G4 est bizarre, le son ne fonctionne que sur le casque, pas sur les haut parleurs qui sont reconnus dans le test ( sous mac os X, ou sous l'autre logiciel d'origine sous Mac os 9 que j'ai gardé intact en cas ), toutes les connexions marchent et après démontage complet, le jack  casque marche très bien, panne incompréhensible, je me demande si la nvramm n'a pas été bricolée sur ce Mac ).


----------



## caramelfemme (26 Mai 2013)

TIGER!!! xD


----------

